# Chorus compact 10-speed crankset



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like to switch out the Chorus 10-speed standard cransket on my drivetrain for a compact crankset but all I see online are 11-speed Chorus cranksets. I believe I've read that one can put a 11-speed crankset on a 10-speed drivetrain and still have everything shift OK but I would like to get confirmation if this really is the case.

TIA


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

It won't be a problem.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

+1

I have a 2010 Athena UT carbon 11s compact crankset on an otherwise all 10 speed setup. Works fine.

If you want to save a little you could look for one of these. Changed for 2011 to PT which I'm not so crazy about in design terms, but I'm sure works fine too.

Note also that the chainrings and bolts changed in 2011 for Chorus & up - they now use a threaded small ring. The 2010 models used a conventional nut & bolt.


----------

